# Rt 82 dam update -



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Took a walk down last night. No sign of anything going. My bro' just told me he read that they are now saying spring of next year . . . .


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Walked the towpath early in the week and didn't see any activity or demo equipment staged. CVNP tease! I can't wait for this to happen though. Waiting to see if Vaughn Rd. will still flood during a big rain and what that stretch of the river will look like.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ditto. I've kayaked the section above the dam and the first mile or so above is more like a lake - no current and flat water.
Plus, I wanna be there when the break that dam because - Treasure!
You never know what's below that water above the dam, lol.
I remember years back, a highschool field trip was in the riffles below the dam (under the 82 bridge) and a girl found a machine gun in a duffle bag!


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

creekcrawler said:


> Ditto. I've kayaked the section above the dam and the first mile or so above is more like a lake - no current and flat water.
> Plus, I wanna be there when the break that dam because - Treasure!
> You never know what's below that water above the dam, lol.
> I remember years back, a highschool field trip was in the riffles below the dam (under the 82 bridge) and a girl found a machine gun in a duffle bag!


What a hoot, machine gun in a duffle bag? Wow, more than likely thrown off the bridge. 
We've floated that also and it'll sure will be nice not to have that portage past the parking lot to below the dam!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

When I heard about the machine gun I was like, dang I wade there all the time!
Cops took the gun , btw.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Lots of rumors going round on the dam removal. Was down there Monday and a fisherman told me the work is gonna start next week!? Why is it so difficult to get a real timeline on this project?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I asked the same question on another site and the Aquatic Biologist who works for Cleveland Metroparks replied. This is his answer.

I got a direct update from EPA about two weeks ago. It is on schedule to have the water start being drawn down behind the dam in October. Then over the months that follow other components of the project will be done in pieces parts. As just one example of a complicating factor in this project, the canal needs to stay watered for historical purposes. Obviously that was one of the purposes of the dam. But with the dam coming out a large custom pump had to be designed and is being made to keep the Canal watered once the dam structure is removed. And Designing and building a huge custom pump is not something that happens overnight. If you’re looking for an answer as to when it will be out functionally as a fish barrier I can only say most likely within the next six months to a year. But that’s just an educated estimate.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I called this week and they said they are going to notch the dam in the next few weeks and once the water level comes down (2-3 weeks) they are going to knock down the rest of the dam. That is straight from the CVNP


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The water level has been low enough to start for 2 months now. Getting late in the year to start this. I was really hoping it would be done by now.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm just excited to get a chance to see this go down.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Save LaDue and East Branch!!!!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Speaking of LaDue and East Branch, why wouldn't the EPA/Akron have kept those water levels HIGH in case something happens when the dam is removed and water flow is potentially reduced?
Water from LaDue and East Branch could have been at the ready to keep up the necessary flow, IMHO.
Unless that water is already sitting in Rockwell and that's why LaDue is so low right now.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

once the dams are removed, the water quality in the cuyahoga should increase. Lower water in a river is still moving at a fast enough pace to ensure water quality doesn't drop drastically. the mandatory release of water is what would keep the water above the dams from becoming stagnant. That is where the blue green algae can develop which can cause issues. Hopefully when all the dams are removed, then the reservoirs can be used for strictly flood control measures.


----------



## RipitHard (Sep 28, 2014)

johnboy111711 said:


> once the dams are removed, the water quality in the cuyahoga should increase. Lower water in a river is still moving at a fast enough pace to ensure water quality doesn't drop drastically. the mandatory release of water is what would keep the water above the dams from becoming stagnant. That is where the blue green algae can develop which can cause issues. Hopefully when all the dams are removed, then the reservoirs can be used for strictly flood control measures.


----------



## RipitHard (Sep 28, 2014)

The water level at 82 dam will not effect E. Branch, Ladue, Rockwell or any other waters, leading into to the Akron area. It's nearly 75 miles removed from that section of the river.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

When Akron drains LaDue, where do you think the water goes?
Once the dam is removed, the ASSUMPTION is that Akron will no longer need to drain LaDue or East Branch as much to meet the nonsensical (in my book) EPA water flow standards.
So yes....the dam removal can indeed effect water levels at LaDue. It's humans pulling the drain plug out of the LaDue bathtub. Hopefully, less will get sucked out now.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

The major obstacle will be the gorge dam. The size of the reservoir behind it and the flow needed to keep it from becoming nonviable. So ladue my still be lowered in the future. Bright side is that it doesn't take much to fill ladue back up.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

berkshirepresident said:


> Speaking of LaDue and East Branch, why wouldn't the EPA/Akron have kept those water levels HIGH in case something happens when the dam is removed and water flow is potentially reduced?
> Water from LaDue and East Branch could have been at the ready to keep up the necessary flow, IMHO.
> Unless that water is already sitting in Rockwell and that's why LaDue is so low right now.


The only thing that will happen when the dam at SR 82 is removed is that the water that was flowing over the dam will now flow in the river bed. There will also be a pump to pump some water up into the historic canal. The SR 82 spillway was constructed so that the diversion from the river to the canal would flow into the canal without a pump. This spillway does not have a drain like Ladue or East Branch to control flow. It's just water flowing over a concrete structure. 

The reason Ladue and East Branch were constructed by the City of Akron was to provide extra water, when needed, for Lake Rockwell. Rockwell supplies all the drinking water for Akron and surrounding communities. If the city needs more water in Rockwell during a drought, they just open the drain at Ladue and East Branch and send it down. Until this week, we have had semi-drought conditions. In the winter, they have plenty of water, so they lower Ladue to help with flood control, expecting the spring rains to fill it up. The city also has an obligation to maintain a minimum amount of flow in the river downstream of Rockwell for the river water quality. This amount was decided by a lawsuit between Akron, Kent, Cuyahoga Falls, and the EPA years ago.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

bdawg said:


> This amount was decided by a lawsuit between Akron, Kent, Cuyahoga Falls, and the EPA years ago.


Ah yes...the lawsuit that failed to involve anyone from Geauga County....where LaDue and East Branch physically exist.
I don't necessarily begrudge Akron about this b/c the EPA forced this insanity on them.
I would also like to point out how much LESS industry is in Akron now than when each reservoir was constructed.....unfortunately.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hit the 82 dam for a quick lunchbreak attempt at some steel and IT WAS GONE! Holy cow.





Just kidding. It's still there. No sign of any activity. No equipment, signs or anything.

Chucked a spoon for about 25 minutes, no bites. But I was stuck downstream because of other fisherman. Saw a 'pinner on the good side hook a couple and land one. I'm sure his Instagram pic was good because he sure spent a lot of time making sure his rod and reel were in the picture just right. lol. Guy next to me hucking spinners & spoons didn't said no action for him either.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Hit the 82 dam for a quick lunchbreak attempt at some steel and IT WAS GONE! Holy cow.


You got me good there mas. Real good. What do you consider the "good" side? The RR tracks side or the trail side? Did you see any shad circling below the dam in the slack water pool?
You must work real close to me. I'm up by Brecksville Rd and Snowville Rd. intersection.

Knowing you're from Kansas do you work at Yellow since they are based in Overland Park Kansas?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Saw a flock of gulls up around Stone Road, so the shad must be moving up the river.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Lewzer said:


> You got me good there mas. Real good. What do you consider the "good" side? The RR tracks side or the trail side? Did you see any shad circling below the dam in the slack water pool?
> You must work real close to me. I'm up by Brecksville Rd and Snowville Rd. intersection.
> 
> Knowing you're from Kansas do you work at Yellow since they are based in Overland Park Kansas?


I consider the the opposite side of the river the "good" side, no matter where I am. lol. This time I was on the trail side standing in 6" of water (rubber boots) in the shallow area that juts out under the bridge. I didn't notice any shad, but they're usually in the eddies created by the dam and I was too far away to see.

I actually work in Stow. Handful of times a year I make the trek up to 82 on my lunch. My days are usually 645 - 500 or so, so I figure the occasional 90-minute lunch break on days where I can make it work are ok. 

I am familiar with Yellow freight and know right where their HQ is (or was at the time I moved). I didn't live far from OP at all.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

mas5588 said:


> I consider the the opposite side of the river the "good" side, no matter where I am.


Like that.


----------



## RipitHard (Sep 28, 2014)

mas5588 said:


> Hit the 82 dam for a quick lunchbreak attempt at some steel and IT WAS GONE! Holy cow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mas5588 said:


> Hit the 82 dam for a quick lunchbreak attempt at some steel and IT WAS GONE! Holy cow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please keep us posted, when they start to tear it down. I'd love to see it., in action.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

mas5588 said:


> Saw a 'pinner on the good side hook a couple and land one. I'm sure his Instagram pic was good because he sure spent a lot of time making sure his rod and reel were in the picture just right. lol.


LOL - this is funny. People fishing for "likes" more than fish these days...

Thanks for the update!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL! I hear that! More often than not, wife asks where's the fish pic is? "Didn't take one, I was trying to get him back in the water quicker>"


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

1MoreKast said:


> LOL - this is funny. People fishing for "likes" more than fish these days...
> 
> Thanks for the update!


oh the irony... I saw your profile photo and laughed. I know you aren't fishing for likes, but I hope you can appreciate the irony as well


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

RipitHard said:


> Please keep us posted, when they start to tear it down. I'd love to see it., in action.


Yes that would be cool to see. I watched them take down the dam alongside the Sheraton in Cuyahoga Falls some years ago. The city government put up a web cam so the public could view the progress. And I'm 50 miles away!!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

The remains of the original dam, built to supply water to the canal in the 1800's is about 75 feet behind the dam
they're knocking down which was built by the mills in the 1950's.
The mills used the canal to supply water to them back in the day.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

johnboy111711 said:


> oh the irony... I saw your profile photo and laughed. I know you aren't fishing for likes, but I hope you can appreciate the irony as well


Lol I certainly do. I think they call that the cat calling the kettle black or something along those lines ha! I knew that was coming! Hey at least the rod isn’t in my mouth like a Labrador.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

This is like watching paint dry............................--Tim


----------

